
Looking for jobs that will help me relocate? - lama_me
How do i find a job that will help me relocate, I am a software engineer and really want to move out of Pakistan for better opportunities.
======
lonesword
Depends on how good you are. If you have a fairly solid resume, moving to
Bangalore (India) would not be a problem. Not exactly a high paying market,
but the software engineering industry here is more mature than that in
Pakistan. Moving to India would/should also be much easier than moving to say,
Europe, and Bangalore is a pretty safe/tolerant city.

That being said, I have zero idea about the paperwork necessary to work in
India. People don't exactly move to India that often looking for work.

~~~
lama_me
haha India would be the last option for any Pakistani, but still thanks..

------
yogananda
www.relocate.me

